# pool ceiling



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to paint a ceiling which right above a pool in the hotel, it's going to be skimmed and the outer perimeter is going to be textured while the inside is going to be flat. My question is do I have to use spaecial primer and can i use plain latex over that?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried to do a search on this subject and could only find this, i'm sure if i spent more time on it i would be able to find more. 


The greatest structural dangers of indoor swimming pools are two-fold:

1. Moisture/Humidity
2. Oxidizers in Air Suspension

Let's discuss the first one:

1. Moisture/Humidity. Normally, an indoor pool will have a very large dehumidification unit or two located in close proximity to it, and that area of the building will be reasonably well sealed.

The moisture from an indoor pool is relentless, and can cause a significantly higher incidence of mold damage in your structure, unless moisture levels are effectively managed.

Now, specialty coatings may help with this issue, but absolutely will not solve it by itself.

2. Oxidixers, such as chlorine, bromine, sodium hypocloride, etc., will equally as relentlessly attack every metal object within the pool area. This means light stitches, light sockets, wall plugs, nails, door and window frames, etc.

As much as possible, you will have to coat these, and repeat every so often.

It's actually better to try to cover all such exposed metal, or use wood only, such as in timberframe construction.

So, the right coatings is a good idea, but it's only part of the solution.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I would talk with SW or other paint suppliers who carry marine supplies and marine paints. I know SW has some excellent Marine Paints that should work. I do not know what color ranges are available.


----------



## polakthepainter (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, the owner did admit that there was a humidty problem and he promises he will take care of it , what do you guys think about zinnisser stain killer which prevents the mold from forming and regular latex over it?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

For me, i am going with Housepainter......my thoughts are some sort of specialty coating. I would make sure i had all info before applying anything.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> I tried to do a search on this subject and could only find this, i'm sure if i spent more time on it i would be able to find more.
> 
> 
> The greatest structural dangers of indoor swimming pools are two-fold:
> ...


Timhag

Who are you and what have you done with the real timhag? :shifty:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Timhag
> 
> Who are you and what have you done with the real timhag? :shifty:


Hey brother, you know that wasn't me, i did a search with the old copy and paste technique.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> i did a search with the old copy and paste technique.


Excellent technique if I may say so myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Hey brother, you know that wasn't me, i did a search with the old copy and paste technique.


Ok just making sure everything is alright. You dont seem yourself tonight. You bit one guys head off for wanting to chat about door staining prices and then I saw your name on this pool ceiling thing thought you'd been through here bustin up the joint and I see what turns out to be the most elaborate response I think you have ever made. Very confusing. 
Are you being held hostage by :boat:?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

polakthepainter said:


> Thank you, the owner did admit that there was a humidty problem and _*he promises he will take care of it*_ , what do you guys think about zinnisser stain killer which prevents the mold from forming and regular latex over it?


I would get that in writing. Or at least a signed disclaimer that you are not responsible for mold reoccurring.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I bid on a base pool house for the Navy last year. The paint was actually not spec'ed and was left up to the GC - which left it up to me :blink:

After a few conversations with Duron, BM, and SW, we decided on the SW waterborne epoxy. If the paint failed we would have been the one eating the cost and with the use and abuse of base housing we wanted the best option. The job came too late in the spring last year and couldn't be completed before the pool opened so the job was nixed. After explaining the dangers of that environment to the GC, we all felt that we needed the SW rep to make a site vist to cover our bases so to speak.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a product that is a natural for this type of application. It can be sprayed... It is a 3 Component Dry-Fall Corrosion Resistant Epoxy... It can be left as is or even topcoated... I have a bunch of this in Red Oxide (Tile Red)... This is normally an expensive product... but Tile Red is cheap right now... lol...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

waterborne epoxy. My PPG store sells a lot of that for pool rooms. I would definitely have your rep come out for this one though.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I Painted an indoor pool last year and the specs called for SW epoxy. Seemed to be durable. Used it in a locker room that had showers too. It is supposed to do well in humid places.


----------

